# Stimulant - ???



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Hey there,

Has anyone ever tried a stimulant for DP/DR - ??

- Such as the provigil / luvox combination recommended by Dr. Torch in "Feeling Unreal".

- If so, what did you use and what were the results (if any) - ??

Thanks.

Chris


----------



## ThreePlateDan (Aug 30, 2008)

I've tried both medications but not at the same time. Luvox seemed to slightly help with the dp, but more than anything helped with obsessive thoughts and anxiety.

I used Provigil because of tiredness symptoms. While it did help keep me more alert I didn't find any benefit to the dp. Am currently using Adderall as a stimulant as I got used to the Provigil. This too doesn't help with the dp. In general I'm wary of stimulants being helpful for dp unless someone has an ADHD component to their problem.


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Thank u Three plate.

- Currently using 300mg luvox...about 50% closer to reality. Sometimes I can feel up to 95% closer. I dont think any medication is necessarily going to bring me back "fully", but help me cope (and get closer); therefore, allowing me to go out and function a little that helps DP/DR wear off and eventually remit (i hope and pray).

Neway, one issue i have is DP/DR has severely impaired my memory. In addition, when I "come back" or "wake up" i suddently feel alive...like my senses are all in full force, my eyes are focused....otherwise i feel like I'm constantly staring...I was thinking that maybe the provigil could help with this.

Thanks again.
Chris


----------



## ThreePlateDan (Aug 30, 2008)

Chris,

Glad the Luvox is helping. Whether Provigil would ultimately help with your memory and staring is beyond my limited expertise. I can say that Provigil is relatively harmless and makes one more alert without impacting sleep. Another option is to try an atypical antipsychotic like abilify, which can work as brain glue (glueing your thoughts together) but you'd obviously need an experienced psychiatrist to agree with me on that. Good luck!

Dan


----------



## newby (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi there,

I've just posted on here about modafinil - proviil.. as i have started taking it recently - for the first few weeks it has really helped me with focus concentration and memory as you mention in your post...

However the affects do seem to have worn off and I am now trying to see if doublin my dose will help.

Was just wondering how you were getting on as I do feel that - in this case - stimulants may be the answer...


----------

